# Social Anxiety is correlated with Low Quality of Life



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Finally the researchers compared the quality-of-life findings for those individuals who had dysthymia, general anxiety disorder, agoraphobia, or social phobia with those for subjects who had schizoaffective disorder, schizophrenia, or bipolar disorder. They found that those with anxiety disorders or dysthymia suffered even more than those with the three more severe disorders did.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yay we win! We officially have the worst lives ever ever! Go us! We've taken the gold at the personality disorder olympics!


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo (Jun 17, 2018)

We are playing life in expert mode. Makes it more virtuous to manage to stay alive with this curse.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Turns out people who have mental disorders defined to mean that they experience frequent distress and unhappiness, tend to have a low quality of life (where quality of life is defined as being happy). Who'd have guessed? And surprisingly dysthymia, which is defined as having a low mood for 2+ years, has the closest correlation with having a low quality of life aka mood. Research funds well-spent.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn. Link to the study?


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Whatswhat said:


> Damn. Link to the study?


https://psychnews.psychiatryonline.org/doi/10.1176/pn.46.2.psychnews_46_2_032


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Shadow123 said:


> Whatswhat said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. Link to the study?
> ...


Thanks. Y'know... this is kind of validating. I'm not crazy - SA really does make a person unhappy.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Who would have thought anxiety permeating conventional day to day experience for years on end would make a person's life less happy.


----------



## Steve Foster (Jun 17, 2020)

Just gotta grind on....


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Knowing that my anxiety issues probably means I suffer more than others (or vice versa) doesn't really make a difference to me. I still have to live my own life regardless of who's better off/who's worse off than I am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

thomasjune said:


> Knowing that my anxiety issues probably means I suffer more than others (or vice versa) doesn't really make a difference to me. I still have to live my own life regardless of who's better off/who's worse off than I am.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes but the post isn't about you. The whole point of the post is to bring awareness I guess to people who maybe stigmatize anxiety.To show that anxiety disorders users can suffer as much as bipolar users (or even more in this case).


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Shadow123 said:


> Yes but the post isn't about you. The whole point of the post is to bring awareness I guess to people who maybe stigmatize anxiety.To show that anxiety disorders users can suffer as much as bipolar users (or even more in this case).


That's a good point. At my age it won't make a difference for me but thinking about it, more awareness and understanding about what severe anxiety can do to a person is a step in the right direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Doesn't surprise me because social anxiety disorder is more likely to go untreated and bipolar people at least have highs and don't necessarily have anxiety, which is more debilitating in the modern world. Schizophrenia symptoms are bad though because they effect motivation etc negatively.



Mark Fisher said:


> The psychological conflict raging within individuals cannot but have casualties. Marazzi is researching the link between the increase in bi-polar disorder and post-Fordism and, if, as Deleuze and Guattari argue, schizophrenia is the condition that marks the outer edges of capitalism, then bi-polar disorder is the mental illness proper to the 'interior' of capitalism. With its ceaseless boom and bust cycles, capitalism is itself fundamentally and irreducibly bi-polar, periodically lurching between hyped-up mania (the irrational exuberance of 'bubble thinking') and depressive come-down. (The term 'economic depression' is no accident, of course). To a degree unprecedented in any other social system, capitalism both feeds on and reproduces the moods of populations. Without delirium and confidence, capital could not function.


Also supposedly schizoid personality disorder actually has the lowest quality of life for mental health disorders, especially if you also have autism:



> SPD is a poorly studied disorder, and there is little clinical data on SPD because it is rarely encountered in clinical settings. Studies have generally reported a prevalence of less than 1%[4][11] (a few estimates, however, have been as high as 4%).[5] It is more common in males than in females.[11] SPD is linked to negative outcomes, including a significantly compromised quality of life, reduced overall functioning even after 15 years and one of the lowest levels of "life success" of all personality disorders (measured as "status, wealth and successful relationships").[8][9][10] Bullying is particularly common towards schizoid individuals.[3][19] Suicide may be a running mental theme for schizoid individuals, though they are not likely to actually attempt one.[20] Some symptoms of SPD (e.g. solitary lifestyle and emotional detachment), however, have been stated as general risk factors for serious suicidal behaviour.[21]





> Several studies have reported an overlap or comorbidity with the autism spectrum disorder Asperger syndrome.[63][15][16]Asperger syndrome had traditionally been called "schizoid disorder of childhood", and Eugen Bleuler coined both the terms "autism" and "schizoid" to describe withdrawal to an internal fantasy, against which any influence from outside becomes an intolerable disturbance.[64] In a 2012 study of a sample of 54 young adults with Asperger syndrome, it was found that 26% of them also met criteria for SPD, the highest comorbidity out of any personality disorder in the sample. Additionally, twice as many men with Asperger syndrome met criteria for SPD than women. While 41% of the whole sample were unemployed with no occupation, this rose to 62% for the Asperger's and SPD comorbid group.[15] Tantam suggested that Asperger syndrome may confer an increased risk of developing SPD.[63] A 2019 study found that 54% of a group of adolescent males aged with Asperger syndrome showed significant SPD traits (6% meeting full diagnostic criteria for SPD, compared to 0% the controls).[16]


I imagine the deadness that accompanies schizoid PD and schizophrenia reduces some of the acute suffering though.

I think when societies reach a certain level of unhappiness usually linked in part to economics and perceived scarcity, they find a way to trigger a war, and then feel happier after the war.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Shadow123 said:


> The whole point of the post is to bring awareness I guess to people who maybe stigmatize anxiety.


 Ummmm.....you're kinda helping them, aren't you?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*WOW! Yep!*

my general diagnosis can be dysphasia

my temporal lobe damage?
language-processing difficulty

occasional MRI scans every few years, usually straight after shocked state of being assaulted socially, morally. resus, rehab inpatient a few months

no problem speaking boldly, altho very struck faint, powerless in presence of elders, ANY authority at all! i crumble and can fail to plump up a strong announcement? affected by any under-thumb nature of U CAN'T nature of any person's opinions, Ego!... my big brother! my friends on a level! √

fact i can perform and deserve to resume my career!!! bouncing back for max 2-year gaps. no hospital inpatient time 4 months monitored, incarcerated! always involving Xmas! Nov-Feb! not related to any inability!!! like falling over when running? get up & carry on. discharge statement: UNFIT FOR WORK! WWRRONGG!! ILLEGAL! 4 months in a ward does not correlate at all to time working in office on database operations, analysis, all businesses, including NHS & many more. i anchored down, not allowed any interview since 2011. life over. strong thread. how each affects each other.. lack of partner can affect employers' judgement! a human must be a full all-rounder! high salary required to get married & kids! if none of those.. a loner, loser will never get employed! one little boost just let me work, i be happy, all others be happy. they get what they want out of me. let me! scorn, frowns not good of employers


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Having to had been diagnosed with GAD and one 'of the worse' disorders, I will say that anxiety just puts the icing on the cake. Still don't think that one disorder should outweigh another. :stu


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ummmm.....you're kinda helping them, aren't you?


No? all I am saying is that it people with anxiety disorder isnt something you can snap out of it and we do yes suffer sadly. I feel like there should be more funding towards anxiety disorders.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

CNikki said:


> Still don't think that one disorder should outweigh another. :stu


^^^^^^^ This.

I don't see what someone with SA could do with this information besides feel worse, or draw comparisons more than they already do. I choose not to on the basis that I certainly do not think I have it worse than somebody with schizophrenia or bipolar.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

i have whatnot disorders and i can say that the worst of all is social anxiety/people phobia/selective mutism and depression. 

shizophrenia and bipolar is nothing


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Zatch said:


> ^^^^^^^ This.
> 
> I don't see what someone with SA could do with this information besides feel worse, or draw comparisons more than they already do. I choose not to on the basis that I certainly do not think I have it worse than somebody with schizophrenia or bipolar.


I found the research to be quite interesting and had to share it. If you are looking for advice then I would suggest going to coping with social anxiety.

In any event, Saarni said, "Most striking to me has been the large impact of anxiety disorders and dysthymia, all of which have traditionally been considered neurotic, milder conditions. Anxiety disorders especially have not been high treatment priorities in comparison to depression, even though good evidence-based pharmacological and psychological treatments exist [for the anxiety disorders]. For example, the World Health Organization/World Bank burden-of-disease studies did make the impact of depression well known, but failed to include most anxiety disorders."


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

CNikki said:


> Having to had been diagnosed with GAD and one 'of the worse' disorders, I will say that anxiety just puts the icing on the cake. Still don't think that one disorder should outweigh another. :stu


In any event, Saarni said, "Most striking to me has been the large impact of anxiety disorders and dysthymia, all of which have traditionally been considered neurotic, milder conditions. Anxiety disorders especially have not been high treatment priorities in comparison to depression, even though good evidence-based pharmacological and psychological treatments exist [for the anxiety disorders]. For example, the World Health Organization/World Bank burden-of-disease studies did make the impact of depression well known, but failed to include most anxiety disorders."

Can you move this to "Research Studies, Trials and News" I may have posted this in the wrong section lol


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Shadow123 said:


> I found the research to be quite interesting and had to share it. If you are looking for advice then I would suggest going to coping with social anxiety.


That's where I was confused. It was posted under frustration so I figured it upset you for some reason.

Not looking for advice currently, at least regarding social anxiety. But thanks.


----------



## John Belz (Jun 20, 2020)

very controversial and difficult issue


----------



## PinkSunset30 (Jun 21, 2020)

I felt validated by this information. I have severe treatment resistant Social Anxiety Disorder and feel at the end of my rope. I feel that doctors (psychiatrists) don't take anxiety as seriously as depression, bipolar disorder, or psychotic disorders. My reality is a nightmare right now and I have severe severe anxiety and I have tried most medications. I personally know many people who live well with Bipolar and other conditions as long as they take there medications consistently. For me nothing is working and its frustrating. Sorry went on a tangent lol. The Bottom line is this research is invaluable to the sufferer and maybe it will help spread awareness and change in the views and opinions of medical professionals and the general public.


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

PinkSunset30 said:


> I felt validated by this information. I have severe treatment resistant Social Anxiety Disorder and feel at the end of my rope. I feel that doctors (psychiatrists) don't take anxiety as seriously as depression, bipolar disorder, or psychotic disorders. My reality is a nightmare right now and I have severe severe anxiety and I have tried most medications. I personally know many people who live well with Bipolar and other conditions as long as they take there medications consistently. For me nothing is working and its frustrating. Sorry went on a tangent lol. The Bottom line is this research is invaluable to the sufferer and maybe it will help spread awareness and change in the views and opinions of medical professionals and the general public.


Spot on.

This would open path to explore new ways of treatment.


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

John Belz said:


> very controversial and difficult issue


Controversial in what way?

It all comes down to the individual. But the point of this medical journal is to study the effects of disorder on a day to day basis. And surprising result such that anxiety users have a lower quality of life may help psychiatrist to take anxiety disorder more seriously compared to psychotic ones. The point of this is not saying x is worse than y or vice versa. This may help create pathway to better treatment options


----------



## Shadow123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Don said:


> Who would have thought anxiety permeating conventional day to day experience for years on end would make a person's life less happy.


I agree with you but I feel like this research was very interesting will be useful for developing new treatment options.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

i want 3 million dollar or euro compensation from government or somekinda special institution for this disability where i can get it?


----------



## jelly0123 (Sep 15, 2020)

Well, hopefully this will be reflected in policy changes. Less stigma towards SA, more accommodations at work.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

I can live with the social anxiety. I've lived with it (severe social anxiety) for 27+ years now. Even had selective mutism as a teen. It hardly even bothers me 98% of the time. I love being alone. I love traveling alone and doing everything alone. I think it depends on how introverted you are. I'm extremely introverted. I'm the type who can be perfectly happy not interacting with any humans for a month. I rarely feel lonely. And that's good because the idea of interacting with a human is intimidating.

It's the generalized anxiety disorder and ruminating thoughts that's a bittch sometimes. And I get depressed occasionally.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Shadow123 said:


> https://psychnews.psychiatryonline.org/doi/10.1176/pn.46.2.psychnews_46_2_032


That is a very interesting finding. Interesting results. I've suffered terribly with my SA, so I kind of feel validated by this study.

Thanks for posting it.&#128591;


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not going to lie, when I first read the title of this tread, I kind of had to laugh. My first thought was kind of a sarcastic, "Wow, no kidding!" But I do think studies like this are important. The tricky thing about social anxiety disorder when compared to other types of mental disorders is that it's essentially impossible to measure by objective means. You can't exactly pop me into an MRI and go, "Look, this part of your brain didn't light up like it should, so that means you have SAD!" I think anything that can be done to quantify and measure anxiety disorders and make them seem more "real" to the people who don't have them would be helpful in the long run.


----------



## LachlanWint (Jan 20, 2021)

quite interesting


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Haha! Great news...


----------

